# Hi! I'm new to posting. here's my NOTD pic



## desi_dee (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Aprill (Sep 5, 2007)

I love it!! We need more NOTD pics!!!!!


----------



## desi_dee (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love it!! We need more NOTD pics!!!!! thanks!! i look forward to posting more pics


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2007)

Great color! Perfect for fall!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 5, 2007)

that is such a pretty color!!

Welcome to MuT


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

wow, they look perfect.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just perfect! nicely painted.


----------



## ivette (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love that color , I just did my nails in Amped Aubergine #548 by Maybelline and I love it....


----------



## desi_dee (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *delidee32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that color , I just did my nails in Amped Aubergine #548 by Maybelline and I love it....



i picked that one up in the store and then decided not to buy it. i've been kicking myself for not buying it!! it is gorgeous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ooh so pretty! welcome!!!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfection! I wish I were that good!!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice! I'm with April! We need more NOTD pics! Welcome to mut too!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 6, 2007)

i love it! it's not BLACK BLACK. Very nice. How did u get it so perfect?


----------



## desi_dee (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love it! it's not BLACK BLACK. Very nice. How did u get it so perfect? thanks! i do 3 thin coats of polish for even coverage. i try to bring my brush as close to my cuticle area without letting the polish get on my cuticles. its easier to do when you have less polish on your brush and i do my nails seated at a table to steady my hand


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice color and very nicely done.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 1, 2007)

I just read about this polish color and now I know I must have it.


----------



## han (Oct 1, 2007)

nice nails, welcome to mut!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

your nail are very well kept, cool color!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

nice ! i like that nailpolish color.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 2, 2007)

it looks really nice i am so lazy to do my nails i just go to the salon


----------



## Venezia (Oct 31, 2007)

Really nice color, I love to wear the darker shades too.

The polish color in your avatar is fantastic ... is that your nails too?

If so would you care to share the colour &amp; brand?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2007)

nice. my nails never look like that


----------



## gurlie916 (Nov 2, 2007)

That color on your fingernails is sooo pretty!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 2, 2007)

Your nails look beautiful!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 2, 2007)

I like that color!.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

that color is so pretty!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 5, 2007)

I love that color!! I agree that we should do NOTD pics!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2007)

I adore the colour! and I agree that your nails are beautifully kept!

welcome to mut btw


----------



## Nox (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nicely done, the color is fantastic! I am really starting to enjoy dark colors myself. I love nudes, neutrals (sheer white, hard blacks) and all the other pinks, reds, and burgundies in between.


----------

